# 66 gto done but problems



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

hello, my friends 66 gto is done and looks good but we have two problems. first is the brakes, theyre manual and has a new master cyl and everything else. when you drive it awhile it builds and holds pressure and the brakes tighten up. we adjusted the m. cyl. rod at the pedal and its not that? second is the steering, its manual also and it steers hard and the wheel doesnt want to return when you make a turn. also everythings new except the box and column. it was aligned and all was ok. we had a problem with the column in so far as if you loosened the collar where the shaft comes out of the column, it must have a real strong spring in there and pushed the steering wheel out about 1.5 in.. i asked about it on here and was told to push the steering wheel forward and retighten the clamp which we did. it doesnt seem to be binding anywhere but somethings not right. any help is really appreciated.
thanks


----------



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

please, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

1st problem sounds like you may have air in the brake lines, use a cheap brake bleeder kit and bleed the lines as many times as needed until you get a firm pedal.
If I remember correctly there is no spring in the steering column, 
Did you guys replace the rag joint, tie rods, idler arm, ball joints and drag link?


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree. Air in the brake lines for the brake problem. The steering problem sounds like the backlash in the steering box is set too tight. Did anyone screw with it? The adjustment must be set so it's as tight as can be without binding at the CENTER of the steering box travel (when the steering wheel is centered, also). 

If that's not it, disconnect the steering linkage at the pitman arm. With the car jacked up, turn the front wheels full left and right to see if there is any binding. While the pitman arm is disconnected, you can turn the steering wheel to check out the other possibility I mentioned above. There must be NO binding throughout the steering box travel--lock to lock.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also. if the master cylinder is overfull, it can cause brake drag. internally collapsed brake hoses can do the same thing. Which brakes are dragging.....front or rear? I would do as stated above and bleed all air out first. Then make sure thy're not over-adjusted. There should be almost no drag. Steering: if box and linkage check out ok, make sure the CASTER is set correctly....too negative and you'll have no steering wheel return. Manual steering in a '66 is hard, and it's slow. I've owned them. The wheel should whip back into position, though. Good luck.


----------



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks, im going to try whats suggested, ill let you know how things go.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> make sure the CASTER is set correctly....too negative and you'll have no steering wheel return.


:agree

in addition worn bushings can cause camber and caster problems.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Make sure none of the brake lines are touchinh the exhaust system......When you find the answers to the problems, please post!!! Eric


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Speaking of the spring, mine has a spring, maybe 4 turns, maybe 1" in diameter that I have to push in (strong) to mount the steering wheel. (not the horn button spring (aftermarket)) I thought about cuting a turn off just to ease the pressure. but it does keep the "rag" joint bolts from hitting the header...its one of those things that needs some attention.


----------

